# بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟ سلسلة دروس لاهوتية لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب1



## apostle.paul (5 يناير 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين
**فى البداية كان كل مسلم ساذج مش لاقى حاجة ينفس فيها جهله وعدم قدرته على مواجهتنا يبعتلى فيديو ويقولى دول علامات عصرهم واوانهم
اتفرج عليهم الاقى شوية مراهقين بيقولوا كلام عفى عليه الزمن من سنين لو اتكيت بس عليهم هخليهم جثث واشلاء بالثقافة والعلم مش بالارهاب زى الانبياء الدجالين اصحاب الفكر الساذج
اولا تعقيبى على الشعار اللى اختاروه لانفسهم
المخلص
دا فى حد ذاته سرقة ونصب علنى انا مش مستغرب منه اذا كان الكبير بجلالة قدره لص اساطير اليهود وقصصهم الشعبية مش هيجى الاطفال اتباعه ويسرقوا تراث غيرهم وينسبوه لانفسهم
لا يوجد شئ اسمه الخلاص فى الاسلام الخلاص هو رسالة الهية موجودة فى كتابنا المقدس وعلمنا اياها يهوه الهنا اله اسرائيل 
لقب المخلص فى الكتاب لقب الوهى يخص السيد المسيح له كل المجد الدائم ومعلن ايضا فى العهد القديم بقوة على سبيل المثال
** لِخَلاَصِكَ انْتَظَرْتُ يَا رَبُّ
**الرَّبُّ قُوَّتِي وَنَشِيدِي، وَقَدْ صَارَ خَلاَصِي. هذَا إِلهِي فَأُمَجِّدُهُ، إِلهُ أَبِي فَأُرَفِّعُهُ
**صَلَّتْ حَنَّةُ وَقَالَتْ: «فَرِحَ قَلْبِي بِالرَّبِّ. ارْتَفَعَ قَرْنِي بِالرَّبِّ. اتَّسَعَ فَمِي عَلَى أَعْدَائِي، لأَنِّي قَدِ ابْتَهَجْتُ بِخَلاَصِكَ
**فاني قد رجوت بالازلي خلاصكم وحلت بي مسرة من لدن القدوس بالرحمة التي تؤتونها عما قليل من عند الازلي مخلصكم
عديت الاعداد الكتابية اللى اتكلمت عن الخلاص الالهى فى العهد القديم فقط وجدتها عشرات ناهيك انه لقب السيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد المخلص بالعشرات
هل يوجد مصطلح الخلاص فى الاسلام؟؟هل يوجد شخص يدعى المخلص فى الاسلام؟؟هل عمل الهكم شيئا للبشر لخلاصهم؟؟
انه مصطلح وايمان قويم كتابى يقوم على اساس عمل الهى فريد تتميز بيه مسيحتنا القوية والهنا الحى
فنحن مبدئيا امام لصوص قد سرقوا مصطلحات مسيحية ونسبوها لانفسهم 
عاجبكم المصلطحات المسيحية تعالوا واحنا نعلمكم ونعمدكم بلاش تشتغلوا لصوص وتسرقوا مصطلحات ايمانا القويم تلمعوا بيه دينكم البدوى

ثانيا
انا من يوم ايمانى بالمسيح عاهدت نفسى انى هقرا وهتعلم كل شئ وهسال كل مقف وكنت بنزل مكتبات مسيحية اشترى اى كتاب يفيدنى فى الدراسة الاهوتية والمكتبات المسيحية متوفرة فى القاهرة بكثرة ولعل من اعظمها مكتبة المحبة 
بعد فترة اكتشتف ان كل الكتب المهمة واللى اقدر استفيد منها فى دراستى الاهوتية موجودة على الانترنت رفعها فريق عمل مسيحى بعمل متميز وضخم
واعظم موقعين موجود فيهم اى كتاب مسيحى
المكتبة القبطية
و موقع نداء المحبة
ومش بس كدا موقع المكتبة القبطية فيه مقسم الكتب بطريقة رائعة وكل كتاب له فهرست الكترونى بحيث يسهل توصل لباب معين منغير انك تقرا الكتاب كله وتحت كل كتاب هتلاقى حاجة اسمها contents 
ودا سهّل عليا جدا شخصيا لان الكتب دى انا قريتها وبعد فترة لاقيت انى سهل جدا انزل اى صورة من اى كتاب فى ثوان معدودات 
دا مكنش متوفر زمان وكان اللى عايز يبحث ويدرس كان بيطلع عينه لكن  الكلام دا سهل للكل انه يوصل فى لحظات لاى موضوع هو عايزة
مقارنة بهذة الاطفال المعتمدة على مواقع الكترونية وبين القمص زكريا بطرس اللى جايبلهم عقدة نفسية وهياج شديد المقارنة هى انهم بالنسباله صفر على الشمال
ابونا زكريا بدا بحثه الاسلامى من سنين قد تصل لمجموع اعماركم كان لا يوجد نت ولا غيره مجهوده الشخصى وتعب سنين وقرايته الشخصية وابحاثه الاكاديمية الرائعة الذى لم نجد الى يومنا هذا ما يضاهيها فى عمقها ولم ياكلها الجراد بل اتت بثمار الاالاف بل الملايين اللى اكتشفوا بدوية الاسلام ودجل رسوله 

ثالثا
هذة الاطفال المراهقة عايزة ترد على زكريا بطرس واتباع زكريا بطرس واللى على دين زكريا 
فى حد يا ابنى يا حبيبى انت وهو اسمه دين زكريا بطرس
انت مطالب تجبلنا دولة معترفة بدين اسمه زكريا بطرس
ولا حالتكم النفسية المياوس منها بتخليكوا تهذوا بكلام طفولى تنفسوا فيه طاقة غضبكم وكبتكم من شخص واحد ساق امة كاملا امامه كالبعير 
افهم من كدا انك عايز تكلم المسيحين بطريقة غير مباشرة
ادى المسيحين معاك يا بانى هتعرف تقف قدامهم 
المواضيع دى مش رد على شبهات لان مفيش شبهات من اساسه الموضوع هيكون درس لاهوتى لاطفال جهلة فى الاهوت المسيحى هنعلمكم الاهوت المسيحى بطريقة قويمة وصيحية وسيبكوا من الجهل اللى بتقولوا 
ركزوا معانا واتعلموا وربنا يهديكم وبرضة بصور المراجع علشان متزعلوش خالص
مع انى ممكن اكتب اللى فى المرجع منغير صور ولا غيره
بس المسلم البدوى بيفرح اوى لما يشوف صورة كتاب 
معرفش ايه صورة الكتاب تفرح فى ايه مش هتوصلوا لنضج اكاديمى انك بمجرد قراية اى جزء من كتاب كفيل بان يوصل الفكرة بس ازاى عقليات سطحية قال بصور المراجع قال
طيب تعالوا نلقنكم دروس لاهوتية بصور المراجع ايضا 
انا ولا بدافع عن ابونا زكريا ولا بدافع عن غيره ولا بهاجمكم شخصيا ولا انتوا كنتوا تهمونى فى حاجة لان مفيش اصلا محتوى راقى او جديد نناشقها كلها مواضيع مستهلكة وعفى عليها الزمن
السبب الرئيسى فى ان النهاردة لهقنكم دروس موجعة هو الفيديو اللى وضعته باسمكم بتتموا الابرياء المسيحين بانهم هم اللى فجروا الكنيسة لابعاد العمل الاجرامى اللصيق بمسلميكم ومن قبلهم رسولهم الارهابى
ودا كان بسببه النهاية ليكوا عندى وانتظروا دروس لاهوتية لتعليمكم وتلقينكم دروس موجعة تفوقوا منها وتعرفوا انهكوا اطفال ال تفقه شئ فى الاهوت المسيحى 
مليش دعوة بالشخصنات ولا باشخاص انا اللى يهمنى فقط هو الموضوعية هل قدمت فكر راقى نقدر نناقشه ولا كلها معلومات مستهكلة ومواضيع طفولية هنشوف سوا 
ملحوظة بسيطة انا همسك فيديوهاتكم واحدة واحدة فى كل موضوع هناقش موضوع عندكم رد قولوه وانا هرد عليكوا معندكوش رد تخرسوا الى يوم الدينونة الى حين تقفوا امام كرسى المسيح تقدموا حساب اعمالكم وتلقوا بحتفكم الابدى بعيدا فى حضن النبى الدجال 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة الميح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلة*

*اول مجموعة فيديوهات نتسلى عليها ونروقه اسمها بنوة المسيح حقيقة ام مجازية 
مواضيع ساذجة مستهلكة ناقشناها من سنين بل عادى فى التكرار نعلم الشطار
بدا الفيديو يقول
*


> *هل القران اقر بالوهية السيد المسيح كما يقول زكريا بطرس*


*اة اقرها وهقولك فين بس الجزء الاسلامى هسيبه فى الاخر
*


> *ام امن بانه عبد ورسول ومخلوق الى بنى اسرائيل*


*واحنا كمان بنؤمن بان الكلمة جاء فى صورة عبد خادما للخلاص وارسله الاب وجسده مخلوق غير ازلى اتخذه فى الزمن من سيدتنا كلنا العذراء مريم واتى الى اسرائيل ايه مشكلتك يا طفلى العزيز
لكن نص الحقيقة التانى 
انه اخلى ذاته فى صورة عبد لكن فى صورة الله مساويا له 
ونص الحقيقة التانى انه ارساليته ارسالية الاب لكملته ارسالية ذاتية بداخل الجوهر الالهى الواحد
ونص الحقيقة التانى ان جوهر الكلمة مولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور غير مخلوق
ونص الحقيقة التانى ان الخلاص جاء من اسرائيل اعلانا ونور للامم كلها وينبغى ان يكرز به فى كل الخليقة
هذة الحقيقة معلنة فى الكتاب المقدس اقرا معى عن الكلمة الازلى وارساليته وانه لكل الامم 
ومن العهد القديم فقط
اولا ازلية الكلمة
يتكلم سليمان الحكيم فى الامثال عن الحكمة الالهية خالق ومدبر الكون ويقول
**23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.*
*24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.*
*25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.*
*26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.*
*27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.*
*28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ.*
*29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ،*
*30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.*

*ويتكلم النبى ميخا عن مولود بيت لحم بانه منذ الازل مخارجه*
*أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ*
*بل يتكلم اشعياء عن حوار بين مرسل وهو الرب نفسه يهوه وبين مرسله وهو الرب يهوه نفسه وحين سيرسله سيريل معه روحه*
*اسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ،*
*13 وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا.*
*14 اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ.*
*15 أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ.*
*16 تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.*
*17 هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مُعَلِّمُكَ لِتَنْتَفِعَ، وَأُمَشِّيكَ فِي طَرِيق تَسْلُكُ فِيهِ.*

*فهذة نص الحقيقة التانى يا صديقى العزيز ان الكلمة الحكمة الالهية الخالق والمدبر مخارجه منذ الازل ومسحته منذ الازل **وهو الرب نفسه سياتى مع روحه*
*النقطة الثانية هل المسيا هو لاسرائيل فقط ام سيكون من اسرائيل لكل الامم وايضا من العهد القديم فقط*
*اولا النبوة المسيانية الواضحة ان فى المسيا ابن ابراهيم ستتبارك جميع قبائل الارض*
*وَأُبَارِكُ             مُبَارِكِيكَ، وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ**.             **وَتَتَبَارَكُ             فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*
*والانجيل المقدس قد طبق هذة النبوة على شخص يسوع المسيا نفسه*
*وَالْكِتَابُ إِذْ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى أَنَّ اللهَ بِالإِيمَانِ يُبَرِّرُ الأُمَمَ، سَبَقَ فَبَشَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنْ «فِيكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ*
*وايضا قد اعاد الرب هذا الوعد لابراهيم قائلا*
*وَيَتَبَارَكُ             فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ،             مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي*
*ويتدرج الكتاب المقدس ليوجه الوعد ان نسله الذى ستتبارك فيه جميع قبائل الارض هو نسل اسحاق *
*وَأُكَثِّرُ             نَسْلَكَ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ،             وَأُعْطِي نَسْلَكَ جَمِيعَ هذِهِ             الْبِلاَدِ، وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ             جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ*
*بل ويتدرج الوحى الالهى لكى يصل ليعقوب ويعطيه نبوة واضحة عن شيلوه المسيا المنتظر من اليهود وانه فيه ستتبارك جميع امم الارض*


*وَيَكُونُ             نَسْلُكَ كَتُرَابِ الأَرْضِ، وَتَمْتَدُّ             غَرْبًا وَشَرْقًا وَشَمَالاً وَجَنُوبًا،             وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ وَفِي نَسْلِكَ             جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ
**لاَ             يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا             وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ             حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ             يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ*
*
راجع قاموس سترونج تحت رقم 7886 لمعرفة من هو شيلوه سيقولك باللفظ*
*an epithet of the Messiah*
*فى سفر المزامير اعلن الرب ان مسيحه ابنه سيكون سلطانه على جميع الامم والشعوب ويامرنا بان نقبل الابن لئلا يغضب*
*قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ**:
3 «**لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا**».
4 **اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ**. **الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ**.
5 **حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ**.
6 «**أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي**».
7 **إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ**: **قَالَ لِي**: «**أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ**.
8 **اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ**.
9 **تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ**. **مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ**».
10 **فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا**. **تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ**.
11 **اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ**.
12 **قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ**. **لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ**. **طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ**.
بل وسفر المزامير قدم نبوة واضحة عن ان جميع قبائل الارض ستسجد باسمه وسيكون بنفسه المتسلط بين الامم
**تَذْكُرُ             وَتَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي             الأَرْضِ**.             **وَتَسْجُدُ             قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ*
*لأَنَّ             لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ، وَهُوَ             الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ*
*بل ويقدم سفر المزامير نبوة واضحة على ان خلاص الله سيعرف فى كل الامم*
*لِكَيْ             يُعْرَفَ فِي الأَرْضِ طَرِيقُكَ،             وَفِي كُلِّ الأُمَمِ خَلاَصُكَ*
*بل وسينادى بين الامم بان الله نفسه قد ملك*
*قُولُوا             بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ**:             «**الرَّبُّ             قَدْ مَلَكَ**.             **أَيْضًا             تَثَبَّتَتِ الْمَسْكُونَةُ فَلاَ             تَتَزَعْزَعُ**.             **يَدِينُ             الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ*
*ندخل فى نبوات الانبياء بعد الانتهاء من المزامير نبوة اشعياء عن قبول الامم للرب*


*وَيَكُونُ             فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ أَنَّ جَبَلَ             بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ يَكُونُ ثَابِتًا فِي             رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ، وَيَرْتَفِعُ             فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ، وَتَجْرِي إِلَيْهِ             كُلُّ الأُمَمِ
**بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه * *5 **و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه * 
*6 **فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف و يربض النمر مع الجدي و العجل و الشبل و المسمن معا و صبي صغير يسوقها * 
*7 **و البقرة و الدبة ترعيان تربض اولادهما معا و الاسد كالبقر ياكل تبنا * 
*8 **و يلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل و يمد الفطيم يده على حجر الافعوان * 
*9 **لا يسوؤون و لا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر * 
*10 **و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان اصل يسى القائم راية للشعوب اياه تطلب الامم و يكون محله مجدا * 
*11 **و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان السيد يعيد يده ثانية ليقتني بقية شعبه التي بقيت من اشور و من مصر و من فتروس و من كوش و من عيلام و من شنعار و من حماة و من جزائر البحر 
*

 
*اِسْمَعِي             لِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَزَائِرُ، وَاصْغَوْا             أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ**:             **الرَّبُّ             مِنَ الْبَطْنِ دَعَانِي**.             **مِنْ             أَحْشَاءِ أُمِّي ذَكَرَ اسْمِي
*
 
*هكَذَا             قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ**:             «**هَا             إِنِّي أَرْفَعُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ يَدِي             وَإِلَى الشُّعُوبِ أُقِيمُ رَايَتِي،             فَيَأْتُونَ بِأَوْلاَدِكِ فِي             الأَحْضَانِ، وَبَنَاتُكِ عَلَى             الأَكْتَافِ يُحْمَلْنَ
*
 
*فَتَسِيرُ             الأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ             فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ
*
 
*وَأَنَا             أُجَازِي أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَأَفْكَارَهُمْ**.             **حَدَثَ             لِجَمْعِ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ،             فَيَأْتُونَ وَيَرَوْنَ مَجْدِي
**فَتَرَى             الأُمَمُ بِرَّكِ، وَكُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ             مَجْدَكِ، وَتُسَمَّيْنَ بِاسْمٍ             جَدِيدٍ يُعَيِّنُهُ فَمُ الرَّبِّ*
*نبوات ارميا النبى عن قبول الامم للرب*


*فِي             ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ يُسَمُّونَ أُورُشَلِيمَ             كُرْسِيَّ الرَّبِّ، وَيَجْتَمِعُ             إِلَيْهَا كُلُّ الأُمَمِ، إِلَى اسْمِ             الرَّبِّ، إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَلاَ             يَذْهَبُونَ بَعْدُ وَرَاءَ عِنَادِ             قَلْبِهِمِ الشِّرِّيرِ
*
 
*يَا             رَبُّ، عِزِّي وَحِصْنِي وَمَلْجَإِي             فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيِق، إِلَيْكَ تَأْتِي             الأُمَمُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ،             وَيَقُولُونَ**:             «**إِنَّمَا             وَرِثَ آبَاؤُنَا كَذِبًا وَأَبَاطِيلَ             وَمَا لاَ مَنْفَعَةَ فِيهِ
نبوات دانيال النبى لابن الانسان الذى له سيتعبد له جميع قبائل الارض
**كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ**.
14 **فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ**. **سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ
**سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ**.
25 **فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ**.
26 **وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا**.
27 **وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ
نختم بكلمات السيد المسيح له كل المجد نفسه عن الكرازة ببشارة الانجيل وعمله الكفارى الخلاصى فى كل الخليقة على ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع بتوسع اكبر بتفسيرات رابوات اليهود عن المسيا ومملكته وسلطانه على كل خليقة الله
*

*وَأَقُولُ             لَكُمْ**:             **إِنَّ             كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ             وَالْمَغَارِب وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ             إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ             فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ
**هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي**. **أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ
**وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ
*
 
*حِينَئِذٍ             يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق             وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ             مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ             لأَجْلِ اسْمِي
* *وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ**. **ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى
*
 
*اَلْحَقَّ             أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**:             **حَيْثُمَا             يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ             الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا             فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا
**فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ
**وَقَالَ             لَهُمُ**:             «**اذْهَبُوا             إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا             بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا*
*وَأَنْ             يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ             وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ             الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ**.*
*وَفِي             الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ             مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ**:             «**هُوَذَا             حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ             الْعَالَمِ*

 
*لأَنَّهُ             هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى             بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ             لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ،             بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ             الأَبَدِيَّةُ
*
 
*لأَنَّهُ             لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى             الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ،             بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ
*
 
*أَنَا             هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ             مِنَ السَّمَاءِ**.             **إِنْ             أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ             يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ**.             **وَالْخُبْزُ             الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي             الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ             الْعَالَمِ
*
 
*وَلِي             خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ             الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ             بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي،             وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ             وَاحِدٌ
**لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ*
*يقول صديقنا العزيز ايمان اصدقائنا النصارى
مين دول اصدقائك النصارى اصدقاء رسولك؟؟النصارى نقرضوا من العالم من مئات السنين قبل ولادتى وولادتك وولادة اجداد اجدادنا انت لسه مغيب فى الفاظ قرانك البدوية انه اعتبر المسيحية الرسولية نصارى هراطقة 
اقرا هذة الموضوع للصديق مولكا مولكان لعلك تتعلم شيئا فى حياتك
**مسيحين ولسنا نصارى*
*يتبع*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة الميح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلة*

*يقول صديقنا المسلم ان الاب له عمل والابن له عمل والروح القدس له عمل 
لكن حقيقة الامر ان الالفاظ غير لاهوتية بالمرة محتاجة تعديل
الاب والابن والروح القدوس ثلاث اقانيم متمايزين اقنوميا متحدين جوهريا فى الكيان الالوهى الواحد
بينهم اعمال مشتركة وبينهم تمايز وظيفى
على سبيل المثال
الخلق يخص الله بجوهره الواحد فالاب خلق العالم بكلمته واعطاه حياة بروحه القدوس
لم يكن الخالق هو الاب دون الابن او الروح او العكس
الرحمة
الاب رحم العالم بالكلمة بفعل روحه القدوس
العدل
الاب دان البشرية فى ابنه بروح ازلى وابنه سيدين العالم فى يوم مجيئه لحساب عدل الله الواحد
وهكذا فكل الاعمال الالهية يشترك فيها الله الواحد باقانيمه
اما التمايز الوظيفى دا موضوع اخر
بمعنى ان الاب ارسل ابنه فى الجسد بحلول الروح القدس فى احشاء مريم لياخذ الكلمة منها ناسوتيته
هنا التمايز الوظيفى ظهر فالاب هو الراسل ولا يمكن للابن ان يكون راسلا لنفسه 
والابن رسولا للاب ولا يمكن ان يكون الاب رسولا للابن
والروح هو من صنع الناسوتيه بدخا احشاء مريم 
على الصليب الابن المتجسد قدم ذاته ذبيحة اثم لله ابيه
لا يمكن ان يكون الذبيح هو الاب ولا يمكن ان يكون متقبل الذبيحة هو الابن
فالذبيح هو الابن والذى قبل الذبيحة عنا هو الاب
هنا ظهر التمايز الوظيفى فى العمل الخلاصى فى وحدة الجوهر الالهى
ناتى لما يقوله
يقول ان الكتاب ذكر الوهية الاب واضحة بلفظة الله الاب ولكن لم يذكر مطلقا لفظة الله الابن او ما شابه ذلك
للاسف دا جهل يا صديقى العزيز بل يصل لحالة مياوس منها
فى مستهل انجيل يوحنا الاهوتى اعلن عن ازلية الكلمة الابن وعن تمايزه الاقنومى عن الاب وان الابن هو نفسه الله 
**فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ*
*وقد سبق وناقشنا هذا بتفصيل ممل فى اكتر من موضوع رائع ممكن ترجعه من هنا*
*وكان الكلمة الله ام اله للدكتور هول بايبل وفادى اليكساندر*
*وكان الكلمة الله هل الكلمة الله أم إله؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير 

وكان الكلمة الله أم وكان الكلمة إله ؟! للأستاذ myname2010

 الرد على شبهة : وكان الكلمة الله -او- وكان الكلمة اله (يوحنا 1: 1) للأستاذ new_man         ‏
**استشهد بعددين مثلا فى انجيل يوحنا يقول السيد المسيح
**اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا الله الآب قد ختمه*
*ويونانيا*
*ἐργάζεσθε μὴ τὴν βρῶσιν τὴν ἀπολλυμένην ἀλλὰ τὴν βρῶσιν τὴν μένουσαν εἰς ζωὴν αἰώνιον, ἣν ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου ὑμῖν δώσει· τοῦτον γὰρ ὁ πατὴρ ἐσφράγισεν ὁ θεός**
هل هو ثيوس اطلقت على الابن يسوع المسيح لفظيا تعالى لنرى انجيليا لكى تتعلم
**وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*
*يونانيا*
*οἴδαμεν δὲ ὅτι ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ θεοῦ ἥκει καὶ δέδωκεν ἡμῖν διάνοιαν ἵνα γινώσκομεν / γινώσκωμεν τὸν ἀληθινόν, καὶ ἐσμὲν ἐν τῷ ἀληθινῷ ἐν τῷ υἱῷ αὐτοῦ Ἰησοῦ Χριστῷ. οὗτός ἐστιν ὁ ἀληθινὸς θεὸς καὶ ζωὴ αἰώνιος*​ 
*وورد فى رسالة يهوذا 
**الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ*
*μόνῳ θεῷ σωτῆρι ἡμῶν διὰ Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ τοῦ κυρίου ἡμῶν δόξα μεγαλωσύνη κράτος καὶ ἐξουσία πρὸ παντὸς τοῦ αἰῶνος καὶ νῦν καὶ εἰς πάντας τοὺς αἰῶνας, ἀμήν.*
*وفى رسالة العبرانين قيل عن الابن*
*وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ*
*وفى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول لاهل رومية*
*وَلَهُمُ الآبَاءُ، وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلهًا مُبَارَكًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ*
*ὧν οἱ πατέρες καὶ ἐξ ὧν ὁ Χριστὸς τὸ κατὰ σάρκα, ὁ ὢν ἐπὶ πάντων θεὸς εὐλογητὸς εἰς τοὺς αἰῶνας, ἀμήν.*
*بل وقيل فى سفر الاعمال عن كنيسه الله انها مقتنية بدم الله نفسه*
*اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ*
*والقائمة تتطول يكفى ذلك ويكفى بداية انجيل يوحنا وحده*
*ويستدرج ويقول ان القمص زكريا بطرس يعقتد ان الابن حل فى المسيح وهو مكون من طبعتين ناسوت ومشتق من انسان ولاهوت مشتق من الاله
الصراحة معلومات رهيبة يعنى انا هعيط من المعلومات
ومال زكريا بطرس بايمانا هو زكريا بطرس هو الى بيقول اهدى كدا يا ابنى واتك على عقلك
ويقول ان الابن حل فى الانسان اللى هو المسيح والاتنين يطلق عليهم الابن 
اولا فى اخطاء فى اللى سيدتك بتقوله 
ان من اتحد بالمسيح هو ملء لاهوت الله كما قال معلمنا بولس 
الذى فيه قد سر ان يحل كل ملء الاهوت 
والابن هو ملء الاهوت ليس جزءا وكل اقنوم الهى فى الكيان الالهى هو الله نفسه ممثلا لصفة ذاتية فالابن هو الله ويمثل العقل الناطق اللوغوس 
وحلول ملء لاهوت الله الىل هو بالتبعية لاهوت ابن الله الكلمة واتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية اتحادات اقنوميا بحيث اصبح اتخذ الابن الجسد اقنوما له اصبح اسمه يسوع المسيح الابن المتجسد
وحط مليون خط تحت المتجسد لان الابن فى جوهره ككلمة الله غير مدرك وغير جسدانى 
نكمل مع صديقنا العزيز 
بس ملاحظة انا برد لاهوتيا خناقتك مع القمص زكريا بطرس والحالة النفسية اللى جيبهالك يعنى انا مليش علاقة بيها
روح اتخانقوا بعيد*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب*

*كدا خلصنا من الفيديو الاول كلمة كلمة وحنطنا طفل مسلم ساذج وطوحنا بيه فى مقلب زبالة 
ندخل فى الفيديو التانى انا مش هقولك انا جامد والحركات دى بس هقولك حاجة هتموتى يا سوسو
**




*
*قصدى يا ميمو ولو راجل فعلا وشايف نفسك تعرف تقف قدامنا عنوانا الالكترونى موقع الكنيسة العربية شرفنا فيه 
نبدا فى الفيديو التانى مع هذا الطفل والفيديو التانى لا يقل باى حال من السذاجة والعته عن الفيديو الاول
ملخص الفيديو التانى
يقول القمص زكريا بطرس استاذ الاساتذة واستاذ شيوخ الاسلام اجمعين
البنوة تفهم بثلاث محاور
اولهم البنوة الجسدانية بمعنى التناسل الجنسى بين رجل وامراءة وينتج عن هذا التناسل الجسدانى ابنا بالمعنى الجسدى 
وهذا لا ينطبق على بنوة المسيح لله 
مظبوط يا ابونا وعداك العيب وقزح ومفيش كلمة قولتها غلط العيب على اله قريش البدوى اللى مش فاهم احنا مؤمنين بايه ودا هنجيله فى الاخر لما نعلم الطفل الصغنون بتاعنا اسلامه 
2-المحور الثانى البنوة المجازية البلاغية واستشهد بنص قرانى عن ابن السبيل ويقدم صورة مجازية عن البنوة 
وايضا دا مرفوض بالنسبة للمسيح لان بنوة المسيح لله بنوة حقيقة ليست جسدانية او مجازية بلاغية ودا هنشرحه بعدين
برافو يا ابونا مقلتش كلمة غلط ومقدرش اللى عايز يناطحك انه يقول كلمة عليها
3-المحور الثالث يكون ابنا لشخص ما بالتبنى فهو ليس من صلبه وليس بالتناسل الجسدانى الجنسى لكنه اتخذه ابنا بالتبنى 
وهذا ايضا لا علاقة له ببنوة الكلمة للاب 
صح يا ابونا عداك العيب وقزح وميقدرش يفتح حنكه قدامك وهربهولك يا ابونا متقلقش 
دا عيل فاشل نقدر نربيه بسهولة مفيش خوف منه
يكمل قدس ابونا زكريا طرحه البسيط اللى بيحاول بيه يبسط المعلومة الاهوتية العميقة لمسلمين بسطاء مشوهه عقولهم بتخاريف الاسلام وبدويته وهنتعرض للجزء الاسلامى فى النهاية وهخليك تبكى بدل الدموع دم 
فيه مدلولات اخرى طرحها ابونا زكريا لمعنى البنوة
على سبيل المثال لما نقول طفل ابن عشر سنين يعنى الطفل مساو لعشر سنين
صح يا ابونا وزى الفل
الحاج هاج وماج واصابه خلل عقلى مع ان اعترف ان كلامه صح ومنطقى يقولك يعنى عايز تقول ايه عايز تقول ان ابن الله يعنى مساو لله فى الجوهر
اة يا حبيبى هايج ليه اهدى كدا وريلكس خالص بنوة المسيح لله هو بنوة وحيد لابيه بالجنس والجوهر 
قال ايه فى اعتراضه الساذج يعنى كدا القمص مؤمن بالهين مساويين بالجوهر
لا يا طفلى العزيز دا كلام يعرفه اطفال مدارس الاحد قبل الاهوتيين العظماء بل ابقى تعالى واحنا نعلمك يا طفلى الصغنون ان الابن كاقنوم الهى مساوى للاب فى الجوهر 
ودا كان ردا على اريوس المهرطق الذى ادعى ان الابن الها ولكن ليس من جنس وطبيعة الاب 
وصيغ قانون الايمان للرد عليه ان مونوجنيس الابن الوحيد الجنس معناه ان الابن من ذات جوهر الاب ومساو لجوهر الاب
الابن مساو لجوهر الاب اقنوميا 
والابن واحد مع الاب جوهريا 
دا مش ايمان بالهين دا ايمان باقنومين متمايزين بداخل الجوهر الالهى الواحد
كلام فارغ بتردده لو مش فاهم اسالنا ومتالفش بس احنا هنفهمك غصب عنك عشلان نفوقك شوية
اعتراضه التانى بيقول طيب مهو ابن عشر سنين ليها معنى مجازى ليه رفض القمص المعنى دا لما ذكر معانى البنوة
عقلك البسيط الطفولى اللى مش هيتحرر ابدا من بدوية اسلامك مش قادر يستوعب كلام بسيط زى دا يفهمه الاطفال
ابونا زكريا رفض ان تكون البنوة مجازية واكد على حقيقة بنوة المسيح لله والمثال اللى قدمه ليس مجازيا فالطفل بالفعل يمتلك عشر سنوات وليس مجازيا 
وعبرنا عن دا بان الطفل ابن عشر سنين 
فهل الطفل لا يمتلك عشر سنين؟؟

علشان نشطب على الجزء التانى من الفيديو
المدلول الثانى لكلمة ابن كما ذكره ابونا زكريا قال انها تعنى التاكيد بمعنى راجل ابن راجل 
وكلامه صح ومظبوط ومفهوش اى حاجة بس العقليات الخلل عايزة تتكلم وخلاص
اعتراضه بيقول طيب مهو الراجل علشان يجيب راجل لازم يخلف يبقى بنوة جنسية اللى رفضها فى الاول
وماشى بنظام ودنك منين يا جحا المهم نتكلم وندارى خيبتنا 
اياك ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك ويفتح مدارك عقلك البسيط
ياحبيبى نحن رفضنا البنوة الجسدانية والله لم تكن له زوجة ولا صاحبة ولا ولد 
المعنى هنا ليس جسدانى لما اقول انت انسان ابن انسان
يعنى انت انسان تحمل طبيعة الانسان 
لم ياتى فى المعنى بتاتا اى تعبير على التناسل الجسدانى
لما اقول ان بشر ابن بشر يعنى بتحمل طبيعة البشر
لما اقول انت راجل ابن راجل
يعنى راجل بتحمل صفات الرجولة 
كدا انا اكدت على الصفة او الطبيعة اللى ذكرتها سواء انسانيتك او بشريتك او رجولتك
ودا مدلول اخر تماما غير التناسل الجنسى الجسدانى
مش قولتلك هتموتى يا سوسو الى اللقاء فى الفيديو التالت لنسف سوسو خالص

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب*





*تعالى نهلهلك يا بطة انتى فى الفيديو الثالث اكلك منين يا بطة اكلك منين
تعالى يا بطة اعلمك واربيكى على نار هادية
بيقول بطتنا الحلوة الصغيورة اللى هتتربى حالا 
*


> *هل حضرتك يا حضرة القمص بتؤمن بوجود الهين*


* لا يا ابنى يا حبيبى احنا بنؤمن بوجود اله واحد لا غيره اله اسرائيل يهوه القدير الوهيم الواحد الجامع لصفاته واقانميه الذاتية
*


> *امال بتستشهد بمثال فيه رجلين ليه*


* لا  دا انت سخن بس وعندك انفلونزا فروح اتعالج منها قبل متموت شهيد البرد
راجل دى صفة والتانية تاكيد على الصفة 
لما اقول راجل ابن راجل يعنى انت تحمل صفة الرجولة حقاً 
ماعلينا
*


> *هل الاب والابن اتنين ولا واحد؟؟*


*هكذا يتسال صديقنا البسيط بعقلية المسلم البسيط
الاب والابن اتنين من حيث الاقنومية
لم يقل مسيحى مختل ان الذات الالوهية هو نفسه الكلمة الذاتى من حيث الاقنومية
ولم يقل مسيحى مختل ان الذات الالوهية والكلمة الذاتى الهين
هما اقنومين متمايزين وليس الهين 
وقال البدوى الجاهل عايز يعلمنا تعلمينا مين يا بطة انتى فاهمة حاجة اقعدى ساكتة
بيقول
*


> *القمص زكريا بطرس بيقطع من قانون الايمان  ويقول نور من نور ومقلش كلمة اله حق من اله حق يعنى الهين*


*
اسم الله عليك من الخدة يا بطة يا حلوة الراجل بقالة سبعين سنة بيردده هتيجى انت تقولنا ايه قانون الايمان وشرحه 
 صحيح اللى اختشوا ماتوا
ايوة مظبوط يا ابائنا الاقوياء اباء نيقية فالابن الوهيته حقة وهو اله حق ولم تكن الوهية مزيفة وهو كائن فى حضن الاب ول يزل الاله الحق
فهو اله حقيقى مولود من اله حقيقى
جابوا الكلام دا منين اقولك جابوه منين
افتح كدا يا بطة كتاب 
** اولا هو الابن  الوحيد الجنس الكائن فى حضن الاب 
*

*للهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ*
*هو الابن الواحد مع الاب وهو فى الاب والاب فيه*
*أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ
** صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ، وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا*
*الاب حال فيه*
*10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.*
*مجده ازلى كان له عند الاب من قبل انشاء الخليقة*
*وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ*
*كل ماهو للاب هو له*
*وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي*
*معادلته لله ليس اختلاسا او اختطافا*
*الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.*
*يكفى ذلك كل هذا واكثر يؤكد على ان الابن الكلمة الازلى اله حقانى مولود من الاب الذى هو ايضا اله حقانى
هذا ليس الهين يا صديقى العزيز هذا تاكيد على حقانية الوهية كلا من الاب والابن المولود منه*
*نديك بقة مثال بيستخدم كتير فى المجال الاهوتى
لو عندنا ينبوع ماء نقى يخرج ماء نقى واشرت على المية النقية الجارية فى المجرى وقولت هذة الماء النقية من ماء نقية
فهل هناك مصدرين للماء ام نفس الماء الجارية هى الماء المتدفقة من الينوع؟؟؟
الماء الجارية وينبوعها واحد ونفس الماء المتدفق من الينبوع هو الماء الجارى
هكذا الوهية الابن لم تكن مزيفة او اختطافا او اختلاسا فالوهيته حقة من الوهية الاب المولود منه*
*وهذا ما اكده قانون الايمان النيقاوى حسب العقيدة الانجيلية الرسولية
راجع كتاب قانون الايمان لقداسة البابا شنودة
*














* نقطة اخرى*
*بيقول ان نور من نور يعنى فى نور اساسى ونور اخر خرج منه فهذا ينفى ازلية الابن لانك بتؤمن يا جناب القمص بان الاب والابن والروح متساويين فى الازلية*
*الصراحة انا مش عارف اعمل ايه فى العقليات اللى احنا بنكلمها فنفس اباء نيقية مؤمنين بالوهية الكلمة الحقانية وازليته فهل بعقلك المريض متخيل انهم سيت صياغة اى شئ ينافى هذة الحقيقة
انت يا ابنى متاكد انك انسان عاقل بتقدر تفكر بمنطقية واستدلال عقلى ام انك بتهرتل
للاسف انى هنزل بمستوانا لمستوى منحط فى التفكير علشان اقدر اشرحلك ما تعجز عنه يا بطة انتى عقلك البسيط لاستوعابه وهتستوعبه فين وانت تتبع مدرسة بدوية قدمت اله كارتون اسمه الاسلام
الازلية والسرمدية لا يوجد بها زمن هو فوق الزمن والمكان وكل ما يخص الجوهر الالهى هو ازلى 
لو دخلنا عنصر الزمن اذن تركنا السرمدية ودخلنا فى الزمانيات وولادة الابن من الاب كما اعلنها قانون الايمان النيقاوى انها ولادة ازلية قبل كل الدهور ولادة نور من نور 
فلو عبرنا هنا بلفظة بشرية نقدر ان نقول ان الولادة حدثت فى زمن قيمته صفر فلا فرق بين وجود لااب وولادة الابن منه وانبثاق الروح 
ولو وجدت فى لغة البشر قيمة تعبر عن اقل من الصفر هقولها لان الازلية متناهية لا يوجد بها زمانيات 
وكلنا نؤمن بان الاب علة وجود الابن والروح فمنه ولد الكلمة ومنه انبثق الروح فى الازلية 
ووجود الاب وولادة الابن منه وانبثاق الروح لا يخضع للزمن بل انها فوق حجاب الزمن فى السرمدية قبل انشاء الخليقة وقبل كل الدهور 
والمسيح اعلن انه النور وقال
انا هو نور العالم (ايجو ايمى)
انا هو النور الذى لم يوجدنى احد فهو مصدر النور وهو النور والحياة المولود منذ قبل انشاء العالم وقبل كل الدهور
**يستدرج كلامه ويقول* *ان كل المقدمة الطويلة دى علشان القمص يقول ان ابن الله تعنى من الله 
مع ان كل الحلقة اصلا نص ساعة وشرح فيها ابونا زكريا ببساطة وباقناع معنى البنوة الخاصة بذات الكلمة لله
صح ومش بس كدا ابن الله تعنى
1-الحامل لطبيعة الله
2-المولود من ذات الله
3-الخارج من الله
4-ظهور الله وحضوره فى الزمن
5-المخبر عن الاب والمعلن عنه 
وكل دا له اساس كتابى قويم هنتعرض ليه فيما بعض*
*بتقولك البطة سوسو يا ابونا افتحى كدا رسالة يوحنا الاولى واقرا بقة الكتاب المقدس هما مش هيعلموك كتير 
صح عندك حق الواحد زهق من الجهل والتخلف لازم نعلمكم 
رسالة يوحنا بتقول ايه*
*نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ*
*وهو اقتطع النص دا بتدليس وغباء مستحكم لم ار مثله غير فى المسلمين وميعرفش اننا هربيه قريبا وسنعلمه ونلقنه دروس موجعة فهو اقتطعه قريبا من اصحاح كامل مش هقولك افتح تفسير لان واضح انك معتمد على مواضيع مستهلة فى منتديات بير السلم تعالى بقة نشوف الاصحاح كاملا بيتكلم عن ايه وبالمرة الرسالة ككل*
*1 كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْوَالِدَ يُحِبُّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنْهُ أَيْضًا.*
*2 بِهذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ: إِذَا أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ وَحَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ.*
*3 فَإِنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ: أَنْ نَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَوَصَايَاهُ لَيْسَتْ ثَقِيلَةً،*
*4 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا.*
*5 مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟*
*6 هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَتَى بِمَاءٍ وَدَمٍ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. لاَ بِالْمَاءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ بِالْمَاءِ وَالدَّمِ. وَالرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ.*
*7 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.*
*8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.*
*9 إِنْ كُنَّا نَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةَ النَّاسِ، فَشَهَادَةُ اللهِ أَعْظَمُ، لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا عَنِ ابْنِهِ.*
*10 مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ، فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِبًا، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ.*
*11 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَهذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ.*
*12 مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ.*
*13 كَتَبْتُ هذَا إِلَيْكُمْ، أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ، لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ.*
*14 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئًا حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا.*
*15 وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لَنَا الطِّلِبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا مِنْهُ.*
*16 إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ.*
*17 كُلُّ إِثْمٍ هُوَ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَتُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ.*
*18 نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.*
*19 نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ.*
*20 وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*
*21 أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ احْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنَ الأَصْنَامِ. آمِينَ.*
*بدون ادنى تعليق منى 
بزمتك مش منظرك مسخرة واى طفل لو قرا الاصحاح كاملا هيفهم المعنى بوضوح ومش بس كدا لسه هحللك الرسالة كاملا علشان تختشى على دمك وتعرف انك لو وقعت فى ايد مسيحى هيربيك احلى تربية*
*ماذا علم يوحنا فى رسالته الاولى عن ابن الله الوحيد الجنس  الذى به ننال بنوتنا نحن لله ونصل للاب*
*هو الحياة الذى كان فى البدء عند الاب*
*1 اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.*
*2 فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.*
*الغافر كل خطايا *
*إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ*
*هو النور الحقيقى الذى يضئ للعالم*
*8 أَيْضًا وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ، مَا هُوَ حَقٌ فِيهِ وَفِيكُمْ: أَنَّ الظُّلْمَةَ قَدْ مَضَتْ، وَالنُّورَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ الآنَ يُضِيءُ.
**الكداب وابو الكداب الذى ينكر الاب والابن وشركتنا معهما*
*22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ.*
*23 كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الابْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالابْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا.
وصولنا نحن المؤمنين للاب هو عن طريق ايمانا نحن بابن الله الوحيد فنحن لسنا من الله بطبيعتنا نحن من الله لاننا قد ولدنا من الله بروحه القدوس من خلال الايمان بابن الله الوحيد متخطفش يا حرامى نص من وسط رسالة كاملة وتفسره بعقلك المريض
**يكفى ذلك*
*يتبع*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب*

*انتظرونا مع الجزء الرابع لتربية البطة الصغنونة بتاعتنا
**



*
*زى ماحنا شايفين البطة الصغنونة بتاعتنا مثال جيد للمسلم الابله 
مفيش مراجع مفيش اكاديمية اى هبل وهرتلة واتكلم ياعم الحاج هو حد واخد منها حاجة وقاعد رص رص رص رص رص فى نصوص ولا هو فاهم حاجة ولا بيستشهد بتفاسير مسيحية وبيهجص على المسلم الساذج
تعالى علشان نوريكى يا بطة انتى
لنتخيل حوار دار بين القمص زكريا بطرس وهذا الساذج الذى لا يفقه حرف بل لا يفقه ماهو اقل من حرف كما رائينا وسنرى
سوسو/يا حضرة القمص
القمص/ايوة يا بطة
سوسو/انت مبتفتحش الانجيل وتقراه
القمص/انجيل ايه يا بطة اللى مبتفحوش انت اصلا تفهم يعنى ايه انجيل الانجيل دا انا قريه خمسين مرة قبل متتولد بعشرين سنة
سوسو/اة افهم
القمص/تفهم ايه يا ابنى انت اخرك تسرح بفلايات فى القطر
سوسو/طيب ماعلينا انا قريت فى منتدى اسلامى شوية نصوص تسمحلى اقولهالك وافسرهالك وغصب عنك يا سيادة القمص هتقبل تفسيرنا
القمص/وانت مين يا فاشل زى مبتقول كنت فى الجامعة بتهجص على الاساتذة ومبتعرفش تجاوب علشان تفسر الانجيل الانجيل له مفسريين عالميين شرقيين وغربيين وتراث يمتد لالفين عام دول ليهم ثقل لاهوتى ولازم تعترف بيهم غصب عنك وتقرا وتتعلم من معلمينك
سوسو/يعنى انت مش هتقبل تهجيصاتى
 القمص/لا طبعا هربيك وهعرفك انت انسان فاشل لا محال ولناخذ الامثلة
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب*



> *النص الاول يا حضرة القمص بيقول
> **16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
> *17 وَأَيْضًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌ:*
> *18 أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي، وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».*


*بيقول ان النص دا شهادة ان يسوع غير الاب وان يسوع والاب رجلين مبتقراش يا سعادة القمص ولا ايه انجيلك هنعلمك لامتى
تعالىانت بقة يا بطة يا حلوة اعلمك
هل انت فتحت تفسير مسيحى وقريته قدام الناس اللى بتكلمهم وتنصب عليهم
لا
امال بتهجص ليه
علشان دينى علمنى كدا هجص طلع غلط هتاخد اجر طلع صح هديك اجرين يبقى ايه المانع انى اهجص واخد اجرى تلات اربع حوريات انكحهم فى الجنة حتى لو غلط
طيب تعالى بقة احنا نعلمك الاهوت المسيحى يا صغنن انت
تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى وهو كفيل وحده لعرض المعنى الاهوتى القويم للنص
**أشار السيد المسيح هنا بالتلميح أنه ليس هو وحده يدينهم، لكن أباه أيضًا معه يوجب الحكم عليهم[FONT=&quot][840].[/FONT]* *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ *vكأنه يقول: "دينونتي حق"، لأنني ابن اللَّه. كيف تبرهن أنك ابن اللَّه"؟ "لأني لست وحدي، بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني"... يوجد جوهر واحد، لاهوت، شركة أزلية، مساواة كاملة عدم اختلاف... لكن الآب آب، والابن ابن... الابن أقنوم آخر غير الآب، هذا تقوله بالحق، أما أنه مختلف عنه في الطبيعة فهذا ليس حقًا... أنا لست الابن بطريقة بها لا أكون معه، ولا هو بطريقة بها لا يكون معي. لقد أخذت شكل العبد، لكنني لم أفقد شكل اللَّه[FONT=&quot][841].[/FONT]*
*vليتنا أيها الاخوة نختار لأنفسنا اللَّه ديّانًا لنا، اللَّه شاهد لنا ضد ألسنة الناس، ضد شبهات البشرية. فإن ذاك الذي هو الديّان لا يستنكف من أن يكون شاهدًا، ولا يزداد كرامة حين يكون ديّانًا، حيث أن الشاهد هو نفسه سيكون ديّانًا[FONT=&quot][842].[/FONT]*
*القديس أغسطينوس*​ *"وأيضًا في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين حق". [17]*
*وإن كان يمكن أن يتفق اثنان أو أكثر على الشهادة الزور (١مل ٢١: ١٠)، لكنها تُقبل كشهادة حق ما دام لا يثبت ضدها (تث ١٧: ٦؛ ٩: ١٥؛ عد ٣٥: ٣٠).*
*"أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي،*
*ويشهد لي الآب الذيأرسلني". [18]*
*كما اشترك الآب والابن في الخلقة، هكذا يعملان معًا في الخلاص. ما يفعله الابن لا يعمله بمفرده بل مع أبيه الذي هو أيضًا يشهد له.*
*يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الفريسيين عرفوا أنه المسيح لكنهم بسبب حسدهم تحدثوا معه كمن لم يعرفوه، وأنهم جاءوا ليجربوه فحسبهم ليسوا أهلاً أن يجيب عليهم. لذلك لم يقدم لهم نبوات العهد القديم والدلائل على شخصه، إنما أعلن أنه هو الشاهد لنفسه، فآياته وتعاليمه وصليبه الذي حان وقته، هذه كلها شهادة حية له. ليس بمحتاجٍ إلى شهادة آخر، وإنما يشهد له الآب بكونه واحدًا معه[FONT=&quot][843][/FONT]*
*vألا ترون أنه قال هذا ليظهر أنه من ذات الجوهر ولا يحتاج إلى شاهد آخر، وأنه ليس بأقل من الآب؟ لاحظوا على الأقل استقلاله (تمايزه)[FONT=&quot][844]![/FONT]*
*vلو أنه (المسيح) في كيانٍ أقل (من الآب) لما قال هذا! الآن لكي لا تظنوا أن الآب قد ضُم للشهادة ليجعل الرقم اثنين (شاهدين) لاحظوا أن سلطانه ليس مختلفًا عما للآب. يقدم الإنسان شهادة عندما يثق في نفسه وليس عندما يحتاج هو نفسه إلى شهادة، وهكذا أيضًا فيما يخص الغير. أما فيما يخصه هو نفسه حين يحتاج إلى شهادة آخر، فإنه لا يكون هو موضع ثقة. أما الحال هنا فمختلف تمامًا، فإنه إذ يشهد لنفسه وأنه يوجد آخر يشهد له يؤكد أنه موضع ثقة، ويعلن بكل الطرق استقلاله (دون انفصاله)...*
*يضع نفسه أولاً: "أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي" [١٨]. واضح أنه يظهر هنا مساواته في الكرامة، وأنهم لن ينتفعوا شيئًا بقولهم أنهم عرفوا الآب بينما هم لم يعرفوا (المسيح).*
*يقول أن علة هذا أنهم لا يرغبون في معرفته. لهذا يقول لهم أنه من المستحيل أن يعرفوا الآب بدون أن يعرفوه هو، إذ يقوم هو بجذبهم إلى معرفته. لذلك فبتركهم إياه حتى وإن بحثوا عن معرفة الآب يقول: "لا تقدرون أن تعرفوا الآب بدوني". فمن يجدف على الابن، لا يجدف على الابن وحده، بل وعلى من ولده[FONT=&quot][845].[/FONT]*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى*
*"أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون أما أنا فلست أدين أحداً. وإن              كنت أنا أدين فدينونتي حق لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني."*

*             هم قالوا له شهادتك ليست حق فهم أدانوه وحكموا عليه أنه كاذب وهم              تناسوا أن موسى أيضاً شهد لنفسه إذ قال أنه مرسل من الله وهكذا فعل كل              الأنبياء. وهم سألوا المعمدان أن يشهد لنفسه (يو22:1). والمسيح يرد              عليهم أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون= فهم ليست لهم معرفة روحية. هم              بمعرفتهم القاصرة لم يدركوا طبيعته. وإعتمادهم على المقاييس البشرية              التي هي بحسب إمكانيات الجسد المحددة جعلهم لم يروا فيه سوى أنه إبن              يوسف النجار وأنه ناصري، فهم يحكمون على الروحيات بالجسديات وهذا خطأ.              فالطبيعة الجسدية تملى عليهم أحكامهم وهي طبيعة ناقصة المعرفة،              والدينونة مرتبطة بالمعرفة فكيف ندين ونحن لا نعرف. بل هم لهم ميول              منحرفة ويحسدون المسيح. وهذا يشوه حتى المعرفة الناقصة للجسد فتختل              الأحكام. أما أنا فلست أدين أحداً= فهو جاء في مجيئه الأول              ليخلص لذلك لم يدين الزانية. ولكن المسيح يعلن أن دينونته للعالم ستكون              في مجيئه الثاني وأنها لن تكون حسب الجسد مثلهم بل حسب الحق فهو              فاحص القلوب والكلى. وبهذه الدينونة سيدان العالم والخطية والشيطان. والمسيح              الآن أمامهم لا يدينهم [1] مع أنه قادر أن يدين بسبب علاقته بالآب. [2]              الدينونة ستكون عند المجئ الثاني. إذ كان كلامهم عن جهل (لو34:23) ولكن              إذا إستمرت مقاومتهم له عن حسد (مر10:15) حفاظاً على مراكزهم ومجدهم              الكاذب فسيكونون قد إنحازوا للشيطان وهو سوف يدينهم بالحق في المجيء              الثاني (يو11:19)= دينونتي حق فدينونة الحق تفصل بين الحق              والباطل وهو حق لذلك دينونته حق. لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب=إذاً              فشهادته لنفسه مستمدة من علاقته بالآب، والآب يشهد له.* 


*              الآيات (17-18): "وأيضاً في ناموسكم مكتوب إن شهادة رجلين حق. أنا هو              الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني."*

*              أنا الشاهد لنفسي= (أنا هو) الشاهد لنفسي فبهذا يؤكد المسيح              شخصيته الإلهية ومساواته للآب. ناموسكم= لو حاكمهم بحسب الناموس              لأدانهم (تث19:18) فهم لم يسمعوا له. شهادة رجلين= (تث6:17).              هنا المسيح يضع نفسه على مستوى الآب تماماً. هنا نرى الوحدة الذاتية              القائمة بينه وبين الآب. فهو سبق في الآية السابقة وقال لأني لست وحدي،              بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني. والمسيح أجابهم لأن منطقهم البشري كان              سليماً حين قالوا "أنت تشهد لنفسك" (آية13). وشهادة الآب كانت [1] يوم              المعمودية. وهذه سمعها المعمدان [2] أعماله وأقواله.*
*تفسير هلال امين*
*يستمر الرب في كلامه قائلاً "وإن كنت أدين فدينونتي حق" ويوضح هذا القول التفسير الذي ذكر في العدد السابق عن التعبير "أما أنا فلست أدين أحداً"- أي أن الرب حين يدين فدينونته حق ليست حسب الظاهر، ولكنها دينونة الله لأنه ليس وحده بل في الوحدة الكاملة مع الآب "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 10: 3). 
*
*يشير الرب هنا إلى ما في الناموس الذي يقول أن كل كلمة تقوم على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة، فعلى فرض أن الأمر يتطلب أكثر من شاهد فقد كان هو يشهد لنفسه كما كان الآب يشهد معه، فشهادته حق.*
*تفسير وليم مكدونالد*
*إن كان الرب يدين، فدينونته هي حق وبارة. فهو الله، كما أنه يفعل كل شيء بالتعاون مع الآب الذي أرسله. إن وحدة الرب يسوع هذه مع الله الآب كان قد دأب الرب على التركيز عليها أمام الفريسيين، وهي التي أثارت في قلوبهم أعنف أشكال المقاومة لشخصه.*
*يسوع نور العالم      اقرّ الرب بأن ناموس موسى كان يتطلب شهادة رجلين. ولم يكن يقصد، من أي شيء قاله، أن يحاول إنكار هذه الحقيقة. وفي حال إصرارهم على ضرورة توافر شاهدين، لم يكن من الصعب على الرب تأمينهما. فأولاً وقبل كل شيء، كان هو الشاهد لنفسه بفضل حياته الخالية من الخطية، والكلمات التي خرجت من فمه. وثانيًا، لقد شهد الآب للرب يسوع، وذلك من خلال التصريحات التي نطق بها بخصوصه جهارًا من السماء، وكذلك أيضًا بواسطة المعجزات التي كان قد أعطى الرب أن يصنعها. فالمسيح تمّم نبوات العهد القديم المختصة بالمسيّا. وعلى الرغم من هذه البراهين الدامغة، استمر القادة اليهود غير راغبين في الإيمان به.*
*متى هنرى*
*8:12-16 Christ is the Light of the world. God is light, and Christ is the image of the invisible God. One sun enlightens the whole world; so does one Christ, and there needs no more. What a dark dungeon would the world be without the sun! So would it be without Jesus, by whom light came into the world. Those who follow Christ shall not walk in darkness. They shall not be left without the truths which are necessary to keep them from destroying error, and the directions in the way of duty, necessary to keep them from condemning sin*
*8:17-20 If we knew Christ better, we should know the Father better. Those become vain in their imaginations concerning God, who will not learn of Christ. Those who know not his glory and grace, know not the Father that sent him. The time of our departure out of the world, depends upon God. Our enemies cannot hasten it any sooner, nor can our friends delay it any longer, than the time appointed of the Father. Every true believer can look up and say with pleasure, My times are in thy hand, and better there than in my own. To all God's purposes there is a time.*​

*ادم كلارك*
*Verse 15. Ye judge after the flesh] Because I appear in the  form of man, judging from this appearance, ye think I am but  a mere man-pay attention to my teaching and miracles, and ye  shall then see that nothing less than infinite wisdom and  unlimited power could teach and do what I have taught and  performed. Our Lord speaks here exactly in the character of  an ambassador. Such a person does not bring a second with him  to vouch his truth; his credentials from his king ascertain  his character: he represents the king's person. So our Lord  represents the Father as bearing witness with him. The  miracles which he wrought were the proof from heaven that he  was the promised Messiah: these were the great seal of all  his pretensions.   *
*Verse 19. Ye neither know me, &c.] Ye know neither the  Messiah, nor the God that sent him.   *
*If ye had known me] If ye had received my teaching, ye would  have got such an acquaintance with the nature and attributes  of God as ye never could have had, and never can have any  other way. That is a true saying, No man hath seen God at any  time: the only begotten Son, who lay an the bosom of the  Father. he hath DECLARED him. The nature and perfections of  God never can be properly known, but in the light of the  Gospel of Jesus Christ. It is worthy of remark that, in all  this discourse, our blessed Lord ever speaks of the Father  and himself as two distinct persons.   *​
*Therefore, the Father is not the Son, nor the Son the Father,  as some persons vainly imagine; though it is plain enough  that the completest unity and equality subsists between them.*​
*عايزك تجاوبنى على الاسئلة دى علشان بعد كدا لو مش عايز تفتح تفسير مسيحى او عقلك على قدك تقدر توصل للمعنى الاهوتى على الاقل قريب من المعنى القويم
1-هل يقدر انسان كان ما كان ان يكون ان دينونته حقانية وانه يشترك فى ذلك مع الاب السماوى
2-هل يقدر انسان كان ما كان ان يساوى شهادة الاب بنفسه امام الناموس ويعتبر ذلك شهادة شرعية مقبولة خارجة من اثنين 
فهذة مساوة كاملة بين الاب والابن يا صديقى العزيز وليس كما تتوهم مرضا بتفسيرات طفولية غير لاهوتيه بالمرة
واختم بتفسير الاب متى المسكين الرائع








*




*وياليتك تقرا تفسير انجيل يوحنا للعلامة الاب متى المسكين لكى تتعلم ايها الطفل الصغير الذى لا قيمة لك فى الاهوتيات من معلمينك واساتذتك ان اردت ان تتعلم يوما وتتخلى عن مواضيع مستنقاعتكم المتخلفة ومواضيعها المستهلكة اللى عفى عنها الزمن وتعرف انك تكلم من سحقوا رسولك ودينك البدوى سحقا وستعرف فى نهاية الموضوع فى نقد بسيط لقرانك*
*

*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب*



> *30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
> *31 «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقًّا.*
> *32 الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌ.*


*
ولا وبيتك اوى على اخر 
الصلاة على النبى يا حاج انت بتجيب النصوص دى منين كانت تايهه عن النصارى فين
روح يا شيخ بس ابقى تعالى تانى 
ايه معنى الكلام دا لاهوتيا نشوف 
تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى
*
*إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا". [31]* 
*لو أنه شهد لنفسه دون شهادة الآب خلال الأنبياء ودون قيامه بأعمال عجيبة إلهية، لكان لهم عذرهم إن حسبوها شهادة باطلة. لقد رفض شهادته لنفسه لأنهم حسبوا هذا نوعًا من طلب مجد الناس. فهو لا يود أن يقدم شهادة حسب معاييرهم ليست حقًا. بهذا يقطع خط الرجعة عليهم، فلا يعطيهم فرصة للاعتراض علي شهادته، ولا يسمح لهم أن يتشككوا في نيته، فيظنوه أنه يطلب المجد الزمني.*

*vعندما قال: "شهادتي ليست حقا"[31] كان يوبخهم علي رأيهم فيه، واعتراضهم عليه، وعندما قال: "وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق" (يو 8: 14) يعلن طبيعة الشيء نفسه، وهي أنه بكونه الله يلزمهم أن يحسبوه موضع ثقة حتى عندما يتحدث عن نفسه[FONT=&quot][641].[/FONT]*​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​

*vيقدم نفسه مرة في شخص إنسان، وأخرى في جلال اللَّه... مرة يشير أن شهادته ليست حقًا (يو31:5) وأخرى أنها حق (يو14:8)[FONT=&quot][642].[/FONT]*​*القديس أمبروسيوس*​

*vإنه قد عرف حسنًا أن شهادته عن نفسه كانت حقًا، ولكن من أجل الضعفاء، الذين بلا فهم فإن الشمس تتطلع إلى المصابيح. من أجل ضعف بصيرتهم لم يحتملوا بهاء الشمس المتألق[FONT=&quot][643].[/FONT]*

*vألم يشهد الشهداء للمسيح؟ ألم يشهدوا للحق؟ لكن إن تطلعنا بشيء من الاهتمام الأكثر عندما شهد الشهداء، شهد هو لنفسه. لأنه يسكن في الشهداء، وهم يشهدون للحق. لنسمع أحد الشهداء، بولس الرسول: "أتقبلون برهان المسيح الذي يتكلم فيّ؟" (٢ كو ١٣: ٣Vulgate). إذن          عندما يشهد يوحنا فالمسيح الساكن في يوحنا يشهد لنفسه. ليشهد بطرس، وليشهد بولس وبقية الرسل، ليشهد اسطفانوس، فإن  ذاك الذي يسكن فيهم جميعًا هو يشهد لنفسه[FONT=&quot][644][/FONT]*​*القديس أغسطينوس*​

*vإن كان الرب نفسه الذي سيأتي فيما بعد ليحكم في كل شيء لم يرد أن يصدقوه بناء على شهادته هو، مفضلاً أن يتزكى بحكم الله الآب وشهادته، كم بالأكثر يلزمنا نحن عبيده الذين ليس فقط نتزكى بشهادة الله وحكمه بل ونتمجد بها يلزمنا أن نحافظ على ذلك[FONT=&quot][645].[/FONT]*​*الشهيد كبريانوس*​

*"الذي يشهد لي هو آخر،*

*وأناأعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق". [32]*

*جاءت كلمة "يشهد" هنا في صيغة المضارع المستمر، فإن شهادة الآب للابن شهادة سرمدية، شهادة الحب لذاك الذي واحد معه في ذات الجوهر.*

*هم يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس، فهو يحمل شهادة الآب عنه خلال النبوات الكثيرة، وهي شهادة صادقة.*

*vكأنه يقول: "لعلكم تقولون لي إننا لا نصدقك، لأنه على نحو ما يُقال في أناس إن من يشهد بتسرع لنفسه ليس هو مؤهلاً لتصديقه.*

*فقول المسيح:"إن كنتأشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا"لا ينبغى أن يُقرأ على بسيط ذات قراءته، لكن ينبغي أن يُقرأ إذا أضفنا إليه ظن أولئك اليهود في المسيح أن قوله ليس حقًا...*

*أورد الأقوال التي قالها بثلاثة شهود: أولهم الأعمال التي صنعها، وثانيهم شهادة أبيه، وثالثهم إنذار يوحنا المعمدان به، وقد وضع آخرها أولها وهي شهادة يوحنا المعمدان إذ قال: ""الذي يشهد لي هو آخر،وأناأعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق" [32].*​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*

​
*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى*​
*إن كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً."*​ *             المسيح هنا يلجأ لثلاثة شهود فاليهود شكوا فيه إذ قال عن نفسه إبن الله              وهو قرأ فكرهم وهنا المسيح يلجأ للشهود الآخرين [1] هو نفسه (آية31 +              يو14:8) [2] الآب (آية32) [3] يوحنا المعمدان (آية33). فالمسيح يؤكد              شهادته لنفسه بشهادة إثنين آخرين. وبحسب الناموس اليهودي فالشهادة تقبل              على فم شاهدين (تث6:17+ 15:19+ عد30:35). قطعاً شهادة المسيح عن نفسه              كافية فهو الحق. وهو قال هذا (يو14:8) ولكن اليهود بحسب تفكيرهم وبحسب              ناموسهم يحتاجون لشهود (يو13:8) هنا يقول إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي              ليست حقاً= هذا بحسب المنطق البشري. وفي (13:8) قال "شهادتي حق" =              فهذا منطق الله فالله غير خاضع للمعايير البشرية.*

*                          آية (32): "الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وأنا اعلم إن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي              حق."*
*                          آخر=              هو الآب لأن الفعل يشهد أتى في زمان المضارع الدائم، وهذا لا              يستقيم في حالة أي إنسان، لأن أي إنسان تكون شهادته مؤقتة أما شهادة              الآب فدائمة وصادقة. والآب شهد للمسيح أنه إبنه يوم العماد ويوم التجلي              وشهد له بالنبوات (آيات 38-39) وشهد له بالأعمال التي يعملها المسيح              والتي تظهر أن الآب فيه (36). والمسيح يعرف شهادة الآب عنه بسبب علاقته              الأقنومية به. واليهود لا يعرفون بسبب خطاياهم وكبريائهم (38)*
*تفسير هلال امين*
*يعنبر هذا الكلام صحيحاً بالنسبة للإنسان العادي, ولكنه لا ينطبق على ابن الله لأن الإنسان العادي لا تصدق شهادته إن لم يؤيدها واحد أو اثنان آخران كما يقول الناموس "على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة تقوم كل كلمة" وتطبيق هذا الكلام على ابن الله فيه إهانة لاسمه. ونستطيع فهم كلام الرب يسوع حين نرجع إلى عدد19- "لا يقدر البن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب أن يعمل" أي أن الابن لايعمل شيئاً بالاستقلال عن الآب. وكذلك الأمر في هذا العدد إذ يريد أن يقول: أن الابن لا يشهد لنفسه بالاستقلال عن الآب, ولو كان الأمر كذلك فشهادته ليست حقاً.*
*يوضح هذا العدد- العدد السابق, "والآخر" الذي يشهد للرب يسوع هو الآب وليس يوحنا المعمدان كما يظن البعض, والذي يؤيد هذا ما جاء في يو8: 13- 18 "أنت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليست حقاً أجاب يسوع وقال لهم وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق... لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني. وأيضاً في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين حق. أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني".*
*تفسير وليم مكدونالد*
*قام الرب يسوع المسيح، في الأعداد الباقية من هذا الأصحاح، بالإشارة إلى مختلف الشهود لألوهيته. فلقد كانت هناك شهادة يوحنا المعمدان (ع32-35)؛ وشهادة أعماله (ع36)؛ وشهادة الآب (ع37، 38)؛ وأخيرًا شهادة أسفار العهد القديم (ع39 - 42). أولاً، قدّم يسوع تصريحًا عامًّا يتعلق بموضوع الشهادة، وذلك بقوله: «إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقًّا». وهذا لا يعني على الإطلاق إنه كان باستطاعة الرب يسوع أن يتفوّه بأي شيء، غير صحيح؛ بل إنّه كان يعرض، بكل بساطة، حقيقة عامة، حيث أن شهادة شخص واحد ما كانت المحكمة لتعتبرها كافية. كما أن الله كان قد أقرّ ضرورة توافر شاهدين أو ثلاثة، على الأقل، قبل الاعتراف بصحة الحكم أو بشرعيته. وهكذا عزم الرب يسوع أن يقدّم لا شهادتين ولا ثلاثًا، بل أربع شهادات تؤيَّد لاهوته.*
*ثمة تساؤل حول هذا العدد هل يشير إلى يوحنا المعمدان، أو إلى الله الآب، أو إلى الروح القدس. فبعضهم يرون أن اللفظة «آخر» تصف يوحنا المعمدان، وأن هذا العدد يرتبط بالأعداد الثلاثة التالية. أمّا آخرون فيعتبرونه أن الرب كان يتحدث هنا عن شهادة الروح القدس بشأنه. أمّا نحن ففي اعتقادنا أن الرب كان يشير إلى شهادة الآب.*
*تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن*
*لا يخفى أن المسيح كان الشاهد الأمين لله في العالم (انظر رؤيا 14:3) وقد شهد للحق أيضًا أمام بيلاطس البنطي (تيموثاوس الأولى 13:6)ولكنهُ لم يشهد لنفسهِ. كان يُعلِّم الناس بالحق وكان يقرُّ بحقيقة شخصهِ وقت اللزوم ولكن ذلك ليس الشهادة الذاتية التي تبرهن تعظُّم الشاهد وشعورهُ بالضعف سويةً ونرى مثال ذلك مذكورًا في (أعمال الرسل 36:5؛ 9:8). وأما يسوع المسيح مع أنهُ كان بهيئة الاتضاع فعرف مَنْ هو وتصرَّف كما يليق بحقيقة شخصهِ وبنسبتهِ للآب والمقام الذي وُجد فيهِ فاستغنى عن تقديم الشهادة لنفسهِ كمَنْ يدَّعي بما ليس لهُ. وبقولهِ الذي يشهد لي هو آخر الخ يُشير إلى الآب الذي يشهد لهُ بصوت مسموع من السماء وقت معموديتهِ ولم يزل يشهد لهُ. فلذلك يستعمل فعل المضارع هنا قائلاً: وأنا أعلم أن شهادتهُ التي يشهدها لي هي حقٌّ. لأن الآب عاد يشهد لهُ مرتين كما سنرى في هذا الإنجيل. فالمسيح كان يعلم أن شهادتهُ حق بحيث عرف نسبتهُ الخاصة للآب.*


*وقبل عرض الشرح الاهوتى للاب متى المسكين الرائع برضة اسال نفسك شوية اسئلة احنا بنحاول نفتحلك مدارك عقلك البسيط
اليهود بعد لما شفى مريض بيت حسدا اتذمروا وقالوا ازاى يعمل دا فى يوم السبت 
قال المسيح ابويا بيعمل وانا كمان بعمل 
**أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ*
*وقد فهم اليهود ذلك جيدا وفهموا انه يساوى عمله بعمل الاب وقالوا له دا انت كمان مش بتكسر السبت دا انت بتجدف وبتساوى نفسك بالله*
*مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ.*
*واكد المسيح على ذلك وقال لهم مهما الاب يفعل انا اقدر افعله*
*فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ.*
*اتكلم عن سلطانه على الحياة سلطانه على الدينونة سلطانه على الاموات وانها كلها يقدر ان يفعلها *
*وبعد كدا كلمهم لو انتوا شايفنى انسان وبتعتبروا شهادتى ليست حق فهناك اخر يشهد لى وانا اعلم ان شهادته حق وكان يقصد الاب*
*وفعلا الاب شهد لابنه يوم المعمودية وقال هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت ونبوات الابن فى العهد القديم واضحة لا تقبل الشك فالاب شهد ان المسيح هو ابنه  وهو المذكور فى العهد القديم  انه هو الذى سيضع اعدائه موطئ قديمه كما تنبا عن جلوسه عن يمين العظمة ويدين الامم*
*لو كل اللى مارق نومك كلمة اخر دا جزء اصيل من ايمانا فلا نؤمن ان الابن هو الابن ولا الاب هو الابن كلا منهما محتفظا باقنوميته فى الجوهر الالهى
فالاب من حيث الاقنومية شاهدا للابن
والابن من حيث اقنوميته شاهدا لنفسه
والابن المتجسد من حيث انسانيته قال قد لا تعتبروا شهادتى كانسان غير حق ولكنه اعلن فى نفس الانجيل ان شهاتده حق لان يعرف هو مين
**14 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ.*
*مبتعرفش تقرا وتربط وتحلل متالفش تفتح تفسير وتقراه سامع يا ابنى المرة الجاية مش هسمحلك
نعرض تفسير ابونا متى المسكين يمكنك تحميله من هنا
**تفسير الاب متى المسكين للاعداد*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: بنوة المسيح حقيقية ام مجازية؟؟درس لاهوتى لتعليم الجهلةعلى اليوتيوب*

*نختم بنقد بسيط لاننا فى قسم المسيحيات فمنعا للتشتيت هديله قرصة ودن صغيرة من اسلامه البدوى وكاتب القران الجاهل بعقائد المسيحين الرسوليين 
**للتحميل*
*وايضا قال القران مقرا بتجسد الكلمة دون وعى ولا ادراك من كاتبه الجاهل بعقائدنا قال فى سورة ال عمران 45
**اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة ومن المقربين *
*فهاهو كاتب القران نفسه يخاطب كلمة الله على انه شخص وليس كلمة امر خرج من فم الله 
فكلمة الله اسمه المسيح
حرف واحد قد دمر احلام المسلمين ونسف القران من جذوره وهذا هو عته الفكر الاسلامى القائم على حروف ونقط
فهو سرق لفظة كلمة الله من المسيحين ولا يعرف مدلاولها الاهوتى ولا يعرف اى شئ عن اى شئ 
كلمة الله يساوى شخص المسيح وهذا تعليم مسيحنا يا مسلمين
والى اللقاء فى تربية مدلسين اطفال معوقة اخرين*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

*طحن مع سبق الإصرار والترصد ...
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يناير 2011)

> ندخل فى الفيديو التانى انا مش هقولك انا جامد والحركات دى بس هقولك حاجة هتموتى يا سوسو



الله يرحمك يا سوسو
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك يا شمس
التاريخ يعيد نفسه في قالب تكنولوجي
و يعيد بولس الرسول في نسخته الالكترونية


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

*هههههه بصراحة كوميديا ههههههه 

مش عارفة الواحد يضحك ولا يعيط ولا يشد فى شعره من الشبهات ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا يباركك ياشمس 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك عملك ويكافئك على قد تعبك أخى شمس الحق بصراحه انا مش عارف انت بتلاقى وقت ازاى ازاى بتوفق بين عملك وخدمتك؟
ياريت تكمل الردود  على باقى الحلقات وربنا يكافئك على تعب خدمتك


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يناير 2011)

*ياحبيبى الفيديوهات دى اتفرجت عليها للترفيه عن النفس والموضوع دا كتبته فى نص ساعة بعد لما كتبت نقط فى نص صفحة ملقتش حاجة اصلا ارد عليها زى مانت شايف كلام عفى عليه الزمن بيتقال من عشر سنين من اول لما الشغلانة فتحت مفيش غير الكلام دا بيتقال لانهم واخدنها سبوبة مش ابحاث اكاديمية راقية ومحترمة دا حاجة لاكل العيش ومفيش داعى نتقل عليه الاخ عضمه طرى ليتكسر مننا ولا حاجة سبوع ياكل عيش 
يعنى هو تعب نفسه واستحمى وراح حلق الشعرتين اللى مبيطلعوش دول وغسل تشيرت القرصان دا وجاب واد بقف تانى ماسكله الكاميرا علشان تتطلع تقول الكلمتين دول برضة مش هياخدوك يا اهبل فى برامج تلفزيون روح شوفلك شغلانة تاكل منها عيش بدل مانت صايع وعايز تكون نفسك على قفا البقر اللى انت لممهم حواليك  دا انت صحيح مغفل ياابنى الكلام دا عدناه بمئات مئات السنين شوفلك كلام تانى قوله*
*دا بدايات البدايات*


----------



## holiness (28 يناير 2011)

الرب يباركك يا محبوب الرب اخي شمس الحق 

عمل رائع و مجهود اروع و لكن اتمنى ان يكون هذا الكلام فيديو للرد على هذه النماذح


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2011)

*لا الصراحة انا مش فاضى خالص اعمل فيديوهات
 المادة للرد معاكوا اللى عايز يعملها فيديو عادى بس انا معنديش وقت للكلام دا خالص
ممكن قدام نعمل فريق خاص يعملوا يوتيوب بس الصراحة دا خارج عن امكانياتى الوقتية تماما *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

إن كان المسيح هو ابن الله بالحقيقة، وهو بالحقيقة كذلك، فوضعه هو وضع فعلي وليس تمثيل. كون ابن لله يعطيه صلاحيات لا يتمتع بها أي من الأنبياء والرسل أجمعين. سبق أن كتبت عن ذلك مقالة وتم نشرها في موقع الرد على المسلمين على الرابط الآتي:
http://www.answering-islam.org/Arabic/Articles/sonofgod.html

ودمتم بكل خير.


----------



## holiness (13 مارس 2011)

همه مين دول الجهلة !!


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مارس 2011)

*شوية عيال بياكلوا عيش بالاهوتيات بيقنعوا الاطفال المسلمين انهم بيعرفوا لاهوت مسيحى وبياخدوا سبوبة منهم للاسف وجدت شئ اقل ما يقال عنه شئ مخزى يرجعنا عشرات السنين ورا علشان نبدا من بدايات البدايات *​


----------

